# 다음 문장을 뜻을 같거나 비슷한 문장으로 바꾸세요



## lenny950522

Hi , friends . I don't know why 을 is used here /뜻을 같거나 / As far as I know,같다is a 형용사, not a verb.  It confuses me a lot(∵`)
Thanks  in advance


----------



## mink-shin

Its verb isn't 같다 but 바꾸다.


----------



## mink-shin

Hi.

I should say sorry to you. In the morning, I read it as "다음 문장의 뜻을 같거나 비슷한 문장으로 바꾸세요".

Now, having found I misread, your original sentence sounds weird to me. As it sounds weird to me, I can't tell you any reasonable reason there is '을' instead of '이'.

Where did you see the sentence? Would you please let us know where you found it? It could help us to answer more correctly if you would let us know where you found it.


----------



## lenny950522

mink-shin said:


> Hi.
> 
> I should say sorry to you. In the morning, I read it as "다음 문장의 뜻을 같거나 비슷한 문장으로 바꾸세요".
> 
> Now, having found I misread, your original sentence sounds weird to me. As it sounds weird to me, I can't tell you any reasonable reason there is '을' instead of '이'.
> 
> Where did you see the sentence? Would you please let us know where you found it? It could help us to answer more correctly if you would let us know where you found it.


I found it from a grammar book which is written by Chinese people.
If it were the sentence you have read，it seems to make sense and i can figure it out


----------

